# Student Visa Medical Exam "MSSU with MC&S + SeCr"



## DkarrenSky (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi everyone

Im currently extending my student visa in Melbourne, everything running good so far, but after i did my Medical Examination on last Friday, i was told by this doctor that they found some blood in my urine and gave me a letter asked me to go for any doctor near my place to get a MSSU with MC&S done.

On the examination, I was found to have isolated haematuria (>3+) on urinalysis. This was confirmed on a repeat sample. 
Urinalysis showed 3+ haematuria
Denies any symptoms
If the MSSU is abnormal then a SeCr will be required said on the letter.
"Above is what shown on the letter"

I got my medical test tomorrow morning 9am, and i just found this useful forum to post my question in (because i saw someone ask similar question here)

Doctor just told me to drink a lot of water before i go for the MSSU test which is tomorrow, and my friends advice me go for running and drink water as well.

My question is what is this test about and is that a major or big problem on this case? Honestly speaking im worried about my medical test! Is there anything about drugs? cocaine, weed and so on? 

Will I get kick out from Australia if they found out something wrong and terminate my student visa? 

*Hope to get reply or advice asap because i got my test tomorrow morning 9am which is about 20 hours later

thank you


----------



## ekhtai (Sep 1, 2013)

DkarrenSky said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im currently extending my student visa in Melbourne, everything running good so far, but after i did my Medical Examination on last Friday, i was told by this doctor that they found some blood in my urine and gave me a letter asked me to go for any doctor near my place to get a MSSU with MC&S done.
> 
> ...


Is a medical check ordinarily required of a student visas?


----------



## DkarrenSky (Sep 11, 2013)

ekhtai said:


> Is a medical check ordinarily required of a student visas?


Yeah, for extending my student visa duration in Melbourne, Medical check is a must for everyone if you dint do it for the last 12 months


----------



## pankajt (Jul 15, 2013)

*Hi*



DkarrenSky said:


> Yeah, for extending my student visa duration in Melbourne, Medical check is a must for everyone if you dint do it for the last 12 months


Hi,

I require exactly the same test by the doctor while undergoing the medicals.

Can you please share your test results of the second time ??

It will be a great help coz i am worried too.

Regards


----------

